# New Day Time



## Whatever (Apr 30, 2015)

What hour does a new day begin for Lyft. Is it same as Uber, 4:00 am (EST) ?


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Lyft promotion mentions 5AM start, so I would guess they do 5AM.


----------



## Whatever (Apr 30, 2015)

Carbalbm said:


> Lyft promotion mentions 5AM start, so I would guess they do 5AM.


Thank you.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Whatever said:


> What hour does a new day begin for Lyft. Is it same as Uber, 4:00 am (EST) ?


Umm, it's minimum-wage-o-clock.


----------

